# Changing functional English status of dependents after submitting visa application



## haroonrauf (Apr 13, 2013)

Hi!

Quick question, I am about to submit a visa application (skilled independent) after having received an invitation to apply.
I want to include my wife and mother as dependents who will migrate with me. The online application form is asking me to declare whether wife/mother have functional English (IELTS 4.5). As of now, they haven't attempted IELTS.

I was just wondering: 
1- Should I get them to give IELTS now and submit my application once they receive their required scores (hopefully within the 2-month timeframe I have)
2- Should I just go ahead and declare they do not have functional English and submit the application? Later on, when they clear the IELTS, then before the granting of visa or at the point of time they may ask for the additional AUD 4,250, I can then submit a form 1022 for change in circumstances and declare through it that the dependents now have functional English and send them certified TRF's of IELTS.

Is the second scenario possible? Do they accept this kind of change in circumstances? Or will a non-functional English of dependents create a higher risk of refusal of visa plus a mandatory AUD 4,250 even though the dependents clear IELTS later?


----------



## lightningmcqueen (Feb 19, 2013)

haroonrauf said:


> Hi!
> 
> Quick question, I am about to submit a visa application (skilled independent) after having received an invitation to apply.
> I want to include my wife and mother as dependents who will migrate with me. The online application form is asking me to declare whether wife/mother have functional English (IELTS 4.5). As of now, they haven't attempted IELTS.
> ...


Hi haroonrauf!
I don't remember having to answer this kind of query in the online application, but if you can skip it you may do so and continue with the lodgement. If not, then just choose YES. For secondary applicants (dependents), pre or post lodgement IELTS results are acceptable, provided they are atleast 1 year from lodgement date. Sitting IELTS is much better than having to pay the second installment (VAC2). But if you don't know yet, there are other ways to prove Functional English ability of applicants. I copied this from the skillselect website:

Proof of functional English

Proof that confirms a person's ability to communicate in English includes:
• an International English Language Testing System (IELTS) average score of at least 4.5 for the four test components (speaking, reading, listening and writing)
• an Occupational English Test score which is at least equivalent to an IELTS 4.5, and the test was relevant to the nominated occupation
• the applicant's first language is English and they have a current passport from the United Kingdom, United States, Canada, New Zealand or the Republic of Ireland
• a positive assessment by an Adult Migrant English Program service provider in Australia as having functional English
• evidence of a trade, diploma or higher qualification awarded by an institution in or outside Australia which involved at least two years of full-time study and all instruction was in English
• evidence of completion of at least one year of full-time or equivalent study in Australia for a diploma or higher qualification and all instruction was in English.

If you can provide any of these, there is no need to sit in IELTS or worse, pay the second installment.

Hope this could be of any help.


----------



## haroonrauf (Apr 13, 2013)

Yes, I read that. But other methods are difficult at the moment. IELTS is the easiest one. Its just about timing and I am unable to find dates at the moment.

Anyways, so it is suggested that I select that dependents have functional English, and then later on when they ask for supports, I can submit the IELTS TRF. And it doesn't matter that the IELTS was qualified AFTER the submission of visa application, as long as it is within a one-year time frame. So no need to write non-functional English and then submit a change in circumstances. Does this sum it up?

Plus, is there some reference for this procedure this way? Or someone else with a practical experience of this sort?


----------



## lightningmcqueen (Feb 19, 2013)

Yes. Anyway, if your CO is not satisfied with the submitted evidence of Functional English ability, he/she will require you to pay the second installment before your visas could be granted. It is on one of these threads (have to backread few days of posted threads though), where the CO was either not satisfied or did not receive any document to prove Functional English ability and required the applicant to pay the VAC2. Few days after payment, he was GRANTED the visa.


----------



## amhalabi (Aug 29, 2014)

Hi,

Would you please tell me what happened with you regarding your wife IELTS. I'm having the same situation as my wife didn't take IELTS exam and I'm not sure if she can get the 4.5 ranking required to proof her English.

So, please suggest what is the best scenario?


----------



## IvS (Feb 10, 2015)

haroonrauf said:


> Hi!
> 
> Quick question, I am about to submit a visa application (skilled independent) after having received an invitation to apply.
> I want to include my wife and mother as dependents who will migrate with me. The online application form is asking me to declare whether wife/mother have functional English (IELTS 4.5). As of now, they haven't attempted IELTS.
> ...



Hi,

Could you please kindly share what you ended up doing and what was the outcome? 
I am in the same situation, not sure whether to apply now or wait for ielts results to come.

Greatly appreciate your response. 

Cheers,
Iv


----------



## HEMAMALINI (Oct 22, 2015)

Hi,

U can ask ur wife to try PTE exam.
Otherwise she can get the declaration from her college saying medium she studied in English only.
That is enough

Regards
Malini


----------



## IvS (Feb 10, 2015)

HEMAMALINI said:


> Hi,
> 
> U can ask ur wife to try PTE exam.
> Otherwise she can get the declaration from her college saying medium she studied in English only.
> ...


Hey Malini,

Is PTE a much simpler option?

Her course wasn't in English.


----------



## rajrajinin (Nov 17, 2013)

IvS said:


> Hey Malini,
> 
> Is PTE a much simpler option?
> 
> Her course wasn't in English.


Well, i have asked my spouse to sit for PTE to prove her functional English. She too didnt had her education in English. 

Simple maths helped to decide on which test is best for her. Ielts requires 4.5 out of 9, which is 50%, whereas in PTE she has to score 30/90 approx 33%.

I feel, format of Ielts is easy but scoring is tough where it is exactly opposite for PTE. 
She has scheduled her pte test on 3rd Nov, will let you know how it goes. 

Cheers.


----------



## IvS (Feb 10, 2015)

rajrajinin said:


> Well, i have asked my spouse to sit for PTE to prove her functional English. She too didnt had her education in English.
> 
> Simple maths helped to decide on which test is best for her. Ielts requires 4.5 out of 9, which is 50%, whereas in PTE she has to score 30/90 approx 33%.
> 
> ...


Cheers!
Looking forward to hearing her feedback. I am inclined to PTE as well. Again, the next day results are a huge advantage.


----------



## rajrajinin (Nov 17, 2013)

IvS said:


> Cheers!
> Looking forward to hearing her feedback. I am inclined to PTE as well. Again, the next day results are a huge advantage.


Results are out quickly and availability of the slots are the big plus. 

Ielts slot is available after 45 days, add 13 days for results.


----------



## IvS (Feb 10, 2015)

rajrajinin said:


> Results are out quickly and availability of the slots are the big plus.
> 
> Ielts slot is available after 45 days, add 13 days for results.


Hi,

How did your wife go with the exam yesterday? Any results as of yet?


----------



## rajrajinin (Nov 17, 2013)

IvS said:


> Hi,
> 
> How did your wife go with the exam yesterday? Any results as of yet?


Waiting for the result to come out. Fingers crossed


----------



## IvS (Feb 10, 2015)

rajrajinin said:


> Waiting for the result to come out. Fingers crossed


Let us know! Ours is booked for Monday.


----------



## rajrajinin (Nov 17, 2013)

IvS said:


> Let us know! Ours is booked for Monday.


Hey, got the score, she got 35 overall 

I am happy, my money got saved, but now I will need to buy her some gold ornaments as promised 

Btw, one more thing I read about PTE that score band is 10 to 90, you wont get Zero in any sections. For example, my wife's enabling scores of spelling and written discourse was 10 and there was no bar against these fields. This suggest that minimum score is 10 and not zero, hence, if someone is better in listening and reading and not good at other sections, the overall score wont be dragged much.

One more, I suggested my wife to leave multiple answer questions on reading section, as this has negative markings.

All the best to you and hope your spouse gets the desire score. Tell her/him it is achievable.


----------



## IvS (Feb 10, 2015)

rajrajinin said:


> Hey, got the score, she got 35 overall
> 
> I am happy, my money got saved, but now I will need to buy her some gold ornaments as promised
> 
> ...


Hey, thank you for letting us know and congrats on the "pass" score!

By the way, how do you know multiple answer questions can negatively affect marking? Could you give a reference? Would be interesting to learn more about this aspect.


----------



## rajrajinin (Nov 17, 2013)

IvS said:


> Hey, thank you for letting us know and congrats on the "pass" score!
> 
> By the way, how do you know multiple answer questions can negatively affect marking? Could you give a reference? Would be interesting to learn more about this aspect.


It is mentioned in scoring guide (i think) which is available on PTE site. You can also search PTE-A thread on this forum where this has been discussed umpteen times.

Cheers.


----------



## IvS (Feb 10, 2015)

rajrajinin said:


> It is mentioned in scoring guide (i think) which is available on PTE site. You can also search PTE-A thread on this forum where this has been discussed umpteen times.
> 
> Cheers.


Cheers! Checked the guidebook.


----------



## rajrajinin (Nov 17, 2013)

IvS said:


> Cheers! Checked the guidebook.


Great. All the best for your spouse's PTE


----------



## rajrajinin (Nov 17, 2013)

IvS said:


> Let us know! Ours is booked for Monday.


Hi there, how was your spouse exam? 

Got the desired score?


----------



## IvS (Feb 10, 2015)

rajrajinin said:


> Hi there, how was your spouse exam?
> 
> Got the desired score?


Yeah, got 57 overall!


----------



## rajrajinin (Nov 17, 2013)

IvS said:


> Yeah, got 57 overall!


Great. PTE is a boon.

All the best for your application 

Cheers.


----------



## IvS (Feb 10, 2015)

rajrajinin said:


> Great. PTE is a boon.
> 
> All the best for your application
> 
> Cheers.


Thanks!
Applied, waiting.


----------



## HuShaDiM (Dec 2, 2016)

rajrajinin said:


> Hey, got the score, she got 35 overall
> 
> I am happy, my money got saved, but now I will need to buy her some gold ornaments as promised
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting your experience. Does this mean, just attempting the exam without doing much will get you 30 marks to prove your functional english? Am i right?

Would you be kind to post us with the breakup of the marks from your wife's score card? I'm in the same boat. Wife doesn't speak english, from a non-English medium school.

Thanks in advance


----------

